# Post your best bird!



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

26lb gobbler. Shot in the 2010 season. Tagg out bird of the season.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is more birds I have taken. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

[/IMG]

My first bird, first Saturday of '11 season. Run'n Gun 45 yard shot full sprint!

17lb, 9'' beard, 2'' spurs (weird right?)


----------

